# Phil Heath Looks Extra Massive In His Recent Photos



## Arnold (May 1, 2019)

*Phil Heath Looks Extra Massive In His Recent Photos*


----------



## T Woods (May 3, 2019)

I heard he's skipping the O this year. Anybody heard otherwise?


----------

